# القاف بثلاث نقاط فوقه / الفاء بثلاث نقاط فوقه



## Amirali1383koohi

اهلا و مرحبا بكم جميعاً
هل من الممكن أن تشرحولي الفرق بين القاف بثلاث نقاط و الفاء بثلاث نقاط ؟
شكرا مقدما


----------



## Mahaodeh

لم أر القاف بثلاث نقاط من قبل. الفاء بثلاث نقاط ليست عربية إلا أن البعض قد يستخدمها للتعبير عن حرف غير موجود في العربية، هو الحرف الأول من كلمة فيروس المأخوذة من الإنجليزية


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا 
هل من الممكن أن الفاء بثلاث نقاط و القاف بثلاث نقاط لهما نفس الصوت أو لا  ؟؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

ليس لهما نفس الصوت 
"القاف بثلاث نقاط هي صوت "الجيم غير المعطشة
ڨ
جيم غير معطشة


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Sun-Shine said:


> ليس لهما نفس الصوت
> "القاف بثلاث نقاط هي صوت "الجيم غير المعطشة
> ڨ
> جيم غير معطشة


أشكرك جدا يا صديقي على المساعدة
ساعداني الموقعان اللذين قدمتهما لي كثيرًا.


----------

